# Anyone heard from @zach recently



## NodeBytes (Jan 27, 2014)

Has anyone here heard from @Zach recently?


----------



## trewq (Jan 27, 2014)

Nope, he won't reply to my multiple PMs or support ticket.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jan 27, 2014)

Same here. I wonder whats up.


----------



## trewq (Jan 28, 2014)

I hope nothing bad but I'm starting to get annoyed.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jan 28, 2014)

trewq said:


> I hope nothing bad but I'm starting to get annoyed.


Same here. He was on Skype last week for a few minutes, but he's been very short and not communicating very well.


----------



## trewq (Jan 28, 2014)

NodeBytes said:


> Same here. He was on Skype last week for a few minutes, but he's been very short and not communicating very well.


I have had no communication for about a month.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jan 28, 2014)

This is all I've gotten all month



```
[1/14/14 6:54:16 PM] Zach: I'm going out there within the next few days
[1/14/14 6:54:18 PM] Zach: to get some stuff done
```


----------



## MannDude (Jan 28, 2014)

No idea, but I think my VPS is still running with them. I have it for testing/dev/misc use so I log in like once a month.

Why, whats up?

I hope all is well.


----------



## trewq (Jan 28, 2014)

MannDude said:


> No idea, but I think my VPS is still running with them. I have it for testing/dev/misc use so I log in like once a month.
> 
> 
> Why, whats up?
> ...


Well my server is up (colo), with a kvm plugged in but I can't use it because I don't know the assigned IPs.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 28, 2014)

trewq said:


> Well my server is up (colo), with a kvm plugged in but I can't use it because I don't know the assigned IPs.


_Start guessing?_


----------



## NodeBytes (Jan 28, 2014)

I had the server before him.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 28, 2014)

I doubt anything's bad happened to him. He's just been very busy with stuff in his personal life I believe. It's been very quiet for the past few months over at his side, hopefully not because of anything bad. I am not in much of a position to help with you guys' issues unfortunately, just L1/2 tech support. I can give him a Skype message but majority of you are already able to do so. :/ Anything I can help with?


----------



## NodeBytes (Jan 28, 2014)

Can you get the remote hands at colostore to do anything?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 28, 2014)

NodeBytes said:


> Can you get the remote hands at colostore to do anything?


Unfortunately I do not have ColoStore's contact info. I pretty much only have access to our WHMCS admin panel. If you'd like, we can discuss further via PM or via ticket.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jan 28, 2014)

Sure. Sent you a PM.


----------



## trewq (Feb 10, 2014)

Just wanted to update anyone interested, I had colostore pull my hardware from his rack space and am now directly with them.


They also mentioned that they have also been unable to contact him.


----------



## NodeBytes (Feb 11, 2014)

trewq said:


> Just wanted to update anyone interested, I had colostore pull my hardware from his rack space and am now directly with them.
> 
> 
> They also mentioned that they have also been unable to contact him.


I also have done this. I'm happy with the new service.


----------



## dnwk (Feb 26, 2014)

NodeBytes said:


> I also have done this. I'm happy with the new service.



How did you do that? I want to transfer to colostore too.


----------



## NodeBytes (Feb 26, 2014)

Open a ticket with Colostore support. You can email them - [email protected]


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 27, 2014)

@NodeBytes And you should reply to your pm's.


----------



## VPN.SH (Mar 1, 2014)

Anybody else have their dedi's or VPS's down with Zach? He's currently unreachable on Skype.

Hope all is well if you're reading this Zach, and give me a shout as soon as possible to find out what's happening - worst case scenario, I've got some data for a project that I need shifting.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 1, 2014)

liamwithers said:


> Anybody else have their dedi's or VPS's down with Zach? He's currently unreachable on Skype.
> 
> Hope all is well if you're reading this Zach, and give me a shout as soon as possible to find out what's happening - worst case scenario, I've got some data for a project that I need shifting.


I'm just going to wager they have deadpooled at this point. Their site is down, my VPS is down, etc.


----------



## VPN.SH (Mar 1, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I'm just going to wager they have deadpooled at this point. Their site is down, my VPS is down, etc.


I may call ColoStore again and see if they can do anything - the hardware is owned by Zach, and everything was online for me only a couple of days ago, so hopefully he can recover all of the services that are down, but if not then _fingers crossed_ ColoStore will be of some assistance.


----------



## AlexBarakov (Mar 2, 2014)

Which brand is it? The whole thread is about Zach and his brand and noone mentions the name of the brand, anywhere.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 2, 2014)

Alex_LiquidHost said:


> Which brand is it? The whole thread is about Zach and his brand and noone mentions the name of the brand, anywhere.


SouthBendVPS // SouthBendServers


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 2, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I'm just going to wager they have deadpooled *AGAIN* at this point. Their site is down, my VPS is down, etc.


fixed that for you


----------



## texteditor (Mar 2, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> fixed that for you


lol well fuck me, I usually do my research.


----------



## HaitiBrother (Mar 2, 2014)

I wonder what his next brand will be... hmmm.... Anyone care to start placing bets? I'm willing to make this a cash wager, $100 whoever gets the next brand name correct.


----------



## serverian (Mar 2, 2014)

nowayitcandeadpoolcommunications.com


----------



## Ivan (Mar 2, 2014)

SouthbendServers // SouthbendVPS. Zach has an LLC registered as Sustainable Datacenters, LLC.

 

His website is down, and yes the VPSs hosted are down too. A friend of mine who has a dedicated server with him had their rented dedi up for the past few days during the downtime, but it seems that the dedi is now down too.

 

This could be due to unpaid bills I'm guessing.

 

If he's really deadpooled now.. then I guess.. I could put up a for hire posting. (check my sig, heh) I've been loyal for long enough and I think it is time I provide my time to a company that gets L1/L2 tickets that I could respond to. Or in my case, tickets, at least.


----------



## yolo (Mar 2, 2014)

Ill shoot him a text message and see whats up


----------



## VPN.SH (Mar 2, 2014)

yolo said:


> Ill shoot him a text message and see whats up


Let us know what's happening when you hear from him. I've got a project hosted there on my dedi that isn't currently backed up (usually backup when at a fairly stable stage of the project), and there's quite a lot of code that I could do with having :/.


EDIT: Just spoke with ColoStore and they're going to have a look at my server - Hopefully they'll be able to let me know what's happening with Zach and whether or not they can do anything to assist.


----------



## VPN.SH (Mar 2, 2014)

*Update as of 02/03/2014 - 11:15pm GMT:*

I've just came off the phone with ColoStore. They're migrating my services from being with Zach to being directly with them. Zach's services with them have been suspended for non-payment.

I do hope that he has a genuine side to this story, as all of my dealings with him displayed him to be a courteous host who'd go out of his way to look after his clients. I understand that others have had different experiences to this in the past, but my personal dealings with him _were_ great.

Zach, if you're reading this - please come out and make a statement so that people at least know where they stand. As much as I had an overall positive experience whilst everything was working, this issue will prevent myself from working with you again unless a reasonable response is given.


----------



## dnwk (Apr 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## trewq (Jun 2, 2014)

Does anyone have an update on @Zach? It seems weird for him to have just vanished.


----------



## VPN.SH (Jun 4, 2014)

trewq said:


> Does anyone have an update on @Zach? It seems weird for him to have just vanished.


I've still seen nothing from him.


----------



## ihatetonyy (Jun 5, 2014)

After some boredom, seeing this thread in the updated list, and ten minutes of Google and it looks like he's on Instagram (and Twitter) as @zachfedora; so he's still alive at least.

(Powers That Be: If this is too much 'invasion of privacy,' feel free to delete my post.)


----------



## trewq (Jun 5, 2014)

ihatetonyy said:


> After some boredom, seeing this thread in the updated list, and ten minutes of Google and it looks like he's on Instagram (and Twitter) as @zachfedora; so he's still alive at least.
> 
> 
> (Powers That Be: If this is too much 'invasion of privacy,' feel free to delete my post.)


Thanks for that. Looks like he has moved from servers to cars.

Nice of him to keep commitments. (don't know how to purple on my phone)


----------

